# Bistro- daily seasonal menu.



## Yegana67 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm new in chef talks. I'm passionate about food, love cooking and gastronomy tours. I familiarize with different culinary cultures and studied Escoffier culinary school. Love cooking and baking with spices. Soon İ will start my bistro business and looking for planing daily seasonal menu. No any menu book but daily menu on board. 
Since I'm new on the forum and did some search to find the similar topics and ideas. Some help would be appreciated. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Please provide a bit more about what your place is going to be like. Are you going to serve a certain style of food? Limit it to certain cuisines? What about price point? How quickly do you want to turn the tables? How big is your kitchen and how many cooks will you have? All these things are important for us to know if you want us to help in any meaningful way.


----------



## lilchamps (Jul 10, 2018)

what is your target market


----------



## Yegana67 (Jul 2, 2018)

İ live in Turkey . I will start a small bistro which can serve 30-40 people at once. There is a cook and assistant-cook. Bistro is something between middle and upscale. My target market is mostly young people: university student and academic people, but location is close to justice house and police office so I hope it will bring more clients. I don't limit to certain cuisine but it will adapted to local taste and mostly using local ingredients.


----------

